# Spillin' the beans - my favorite healer - Garlic for goats



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I figured it's about time we have a thread about this on here for people to reference. GARLIC: it's the hidden treasure of natural goat care.

I'm garlic's #1 fan, if you didn't realize that already. If you know me, you know I'm kind of the resident natural goat care enthusiast here! And while natural goat care has a broad spectrum of healers... Garlic is my "first responder" to any problem, even before I know what is wrong.

I give my goats garlic every day. And every day I thank the earth for providing us with one of the most wonderful natural antibiotic, anthelmintic, and vermifugal foods out there. But there's a lot of myths to garlic, and I know a lot of people feed garlic in ways that don't wholeheartedly benefit their goats. I also know there's a lot of people who don't feed garlic because they can't figure out how to get their goats to eat it!

For starters, garlic does not benefit goats to it's full potential unless it is raw. Garlic powder, garlic capsules, umm. No. Fresh, raw, and preferably crushed is the way to go. Some goats eat garlic whole, this is fine too. Others won't. My goats are picky pies, so I have to crush their garlic and mix it with a teaspoon of applesauce and add a bit of slippery elm powder to it. Once I do this, my goats lick it up like a treat. Other ways may be adding crushed garlic to feed, or whole cloves, coating cloves in molasses or honey, etc. There's so many creative ways to feed garlic.

Garlic dosing varies. It's pretty individualized. But I go with 1 clove daily for preventive use. There are specific regimens and dosings I enact for certain ailments, though.

Which brings me to my next point...What garlic helps with!

I've had garlic help with coughs, pinkeye, infections, ticks and flies, deworming (of course), respiratory issues, immune support, and more.

One of my boys had a 3 month chronic cough. Still don't know the cause. 1 week of garlic and it was all gone. Within 24 hours, a case of goopy pinkeye was completely gone after a rigorous garlic regimen. Tick infestations in the northeast, I'm sure you all are aware... after 5 days of starting my goats on a garlic regimen, never saw another tick sucking on my goats again!

So my reason for sharing this thread, is to hopefully compile other people's experiences, and trials, using garlic, so it can become a good reference for others looking to find a natural goat care hidden gem.

One thing I'll mention. Natural goat care is a practice, not a promise. What I mean by this is that chemical methods have their uses, and when necessary, are beneficial. I let others give their two cents on chemical methods of treatment for various ailments, but most people overlook the fact that you can still support your goats naturally WHILE treating them chemically. Something like garlic, can be given as a natural form of an antibiotic along with a drug like penicillin, and garlic can further support the immune system when a chemical or drug will not. Cover multiple bases, is what I always say.

For further information on creative methods of dosing, and garlic in general, check out these links! https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/2019/01/01/using-garlic-to-improve-herd-health/
https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/2019/03/05/why-we-plate-train-our-goats/


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I figured it's about time we have a thread about this on here for people to reference. GARLIC: it's the hidden treasure of natural goat care.
> 
> I'm garlic's #1 fan, if you didn't realize that already. If you know me, you know I'm kind of the resident natural goat care enthusiast here! And while natural goat care has a broad spectrum of healers... Garlic is my "first responder" to any problem, even before I know what is wrong.
> 
> ...


I use to feed garlic but quit. I may start back, thanks.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> I use to feed garlic but quit. I may start back, thanks.


Why did you stop, I'm curious?


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

You must have access to cheap garlic to be feeding it everyday? I grow my own and its not something i have lots of to be giving them 1 a day. why do you give it once a day? I ate quite a lot of garlic while i was in nepal for 4 months and it did quite the number on my digestive system. why every day? 
My goats get it weekly in the powder form. I grow a garlic which has 4-5 cloves on it and they are huge compared to what i can buy in the store.
*Yea garlic is great, ive used it for many aliments, no question about it.*


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I give my goats a clove each per day, and eat one myself while giving them theirs. I just believe garlic is good for a body's, circulatory system and helps fight infections.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I'm so glad you started this thread! I've been thinking of starting my goats on a garlic regimen but I wasn't sure how to give it to them, thanks for the tips! 

Question about garlic and does in milk: Had anyone noticed a change in the taste of the milk from feeding garlic daily? That's a big concern of mine since we use our milk for drinking and cheese making.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Island Milker said:


> You must have access to cheap garlic to be feeding it everyday? I grow my own and its not something i have lots of to be giving them 1 a day. why do you give it once a day? I ate quite a lot of garlic while i was in nepal for 4 months and it did quite the number on my digestive system. why every day?
> My goats get it weekly in the powder form. I grow a garlic which has 4-5 cloves on it and they are huge compared to what i can buy in the store.
> *Yea garlic is great, ive used it for many aliments, no question about it.*


Well, cheap garlic. Not sure. I buy cloves in bulk wherever I can. Handfuls at a time. Whether that's a local farmer's market or whole foods. We're planting a lot of garlic this year, so hopefully that will lessen the load. But to me, the money is nothing compared to the vet bills I avoid.

Well, as for every day. First of all, humans and garlic have different reactions. Eating garlic often and too much of it can cause us digestive upsets. Goats, not so much. Just as goats can eat poison ivy without a problem, our systems are very different. I didn't always feed garlic every day. But the time intervals between feeding garlic were when we had issues. I stopped garlic for a short period of time, goats got wormy. I only fed garlic once a week, and in the days in between sometimes random things would pop up like a goat got a bit sneezy or had a bit of goop in their eye. So to me, I don't want to wait for something to happen and then think "oh I should give them garlic" I want to be able to say "they already got their garlic, they're good!"

Now my regimen has a lot to do with weather. We have up and down hot and cold wet and rainy weather. Weather changes are hard on the immune system. They are also something I can't control. I don't know when we will get a sudden temp drop, so I like to give garlic all the time to be sure their immune systems are completely supported. Somewhere with weather more conducive to goats, may not need to be as on guard for immune support, but we need to be.

So from personal experience, feeding garlic every day is noticeably beneficial to us.

As for what you said earlier, we get pretty big garlic bulbs where we live. Each bulb has around 10 cloves to it. Now, our cloves are smaller, but goats don't need A LOT of garlic daily when it's fresh.

Powdered garlic does barely anything. I don't want to dis you in any way, because it's better than nothing, but garlic has up to 35 beneficial phytochemical in it. After just 15 minutes of being crushed or chopped, one of the most important ones is completely gone. Freshly crushed garlic contains an enzyme called allicin, which is the most important and beneficial property in garlic. And it is only released when fresh garlic is crushed. I understand if you want to give powdered garlic instead of fresh, but if you actually need to use it as a treatment for something, or in a stronger way, please use raw, crushed, garlic!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> I'm so glad you started this thread! I've been thinking of starting my goats on a garlic regimen but I wasn't sure how to give it to them, thanks for the tips!
> 
> Question about garlic and does in milk: Had anyone noticed a change in the taste of the milk from feeding garlic daily? That's a big concern of mine since we use our milk for drinking and cheese making.


I've heard from some farmers that it does, and others who give garlic every day never have a single taste of it in their milk. So it's pretty individualized. You really just gotta try and see. But keep in mind it only flavors the milk temporarily, so if it ends up causing some garlic taste, you can at least give it for a day or two if your goat has a problem that needs treating.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I've heard from some farmers that it does, and others who give garlic every day never have a single taste of it in their milk. So it's pretty individualized. You really just gotta try and see. But keep in mind it only flavors the milk temporarily, so if it ends up causing some garlic taste, you can at least give it for a day or two if your goat has a problem that needs treating.


I'll give it a try. I also had no idea it lost its benefits after being crushed for a longer period of time, very interesting!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 , here is a study on garlic and pregnant goats, very interesting.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4279642/


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> @NigerianDwarfOwner707 , here is a study on garlic and pregnant goats, very interesting.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4279642/


I've seen that one! Very interesting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I found something else about garlic and worming. it is sheep, shouldn't matter.
http://www.garlicbarrier.com/2003_SARE_Report.html
Www.garlicbarrier.com is a garlic juice extract. Sounds good!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

We grow garlic also, I need to figure out how to get the goats to eat it. I have a large grocery sack full I need to use up from last year. I think we had about 100 pounds all told.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I've had garlic help with coughs, pinkeye, infections, ticks and flies, deworming (of course), respiratory issues, immune support, and more.


I'm not an opponent.
But I'd like to learn how one separates "immune support" from all the conditions listed here that are immune issues?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

lovinglife said:


> We grow garlic also, I need to figure out how to get the goats to eat it. I have a large grocery sack full I need to use up from last year. I think we had about 100 pounds all told.


Mine eat it when I feed it to them. They will even it as a treat. When I started giving garlic to the goats I made sure they saw me eating it, too. Some people have to "hide" it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I'm not an opponent.
> But I'd like to learn how one separates "immune support" from all the conditions listed here that are immune issues?


By immune support, I am referring to the prevention of those problems. Probably should have worded that better. All I mean is before I started garlic steadily I dealt with those problems, and now I use garlic daily as immune support to prevent them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

lovinglife said:


> We grow garlic also, I need to figure out how to get the goats to eat it. I have a large grocery sack full I need to use up from last year. I think we had about 100 pounds all told.





Dwarf Dad said:


> Mine eat it when I feed it to them. They will even it as a treat. When I started giving garlic to the goats I made sure they saw me eating it, too. Some people have to "hide" it.


I have to hide garlic. Mine don't like it. Some eat it whole as a treat, and that's great. I crush my garlic into a teaspoon of applesauce and my goats lick it up off a plate. Some people toss cloves whole into feed, others crush the cloves into feed. It is all about figuring out what works for you, but maybe these two links will help:

https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/2019/01/01/using-garlic-to-improve-herd-health/
https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/2019/03/05/why-we-plate-train-our-goats/


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I will be experimenting this weekend, thanks!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

@Nigerian dwarf goat Do you mind copying and pasting your technique from your new thread onto here? I'm trying to compile all garlic info to this thread as a reference for everyone.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i make a little molasses/ peanut butter /flour mix and hide the garlic in it. It works so well for me! I put 2 tbs peanut butter 2 tbs molasses and a large pinch of flower then put some crushed garlic in it and roll it up into a little ball and my goats LOVE it! Even the babies will eat it, which is hard to get them to eat anything!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Everyone, feel free to add on to my ever-growing list of how to feed garlic on this thread for others to see  (woot)(woot)

1. Whole cloves (goats take them as treats)
2. Whole cloves coated in molasses or honey
3. Suggestion #1 but tossed with feed
4. Suggestion #2 but tossed with feed
5. Crushed or chopped garlic in feed
6. Suggestion #2 but crushed or chopped in feed
7. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of applesauce
8. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of mashed bananas
9. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of pumpkin puree
10. Suggestion #7, #8, or #9 with Slippery Elm Powder added
11. Crushed garlic mixed with a bit of flaxseed meal and molasses to form a ball
12. Suggestion #11 can be shoved into the mouth of a goat a few times forcefully if they don't like it at first
13. Suggestion #11 can also be tossed into feed, or broken up slightly, then mixed with feed.
14. Garlic can be put into a peanut hull
15. Take a banana slice about an inch thick, scoop out the middle leaving a bit on the bottom, stick the clove in (or crushed garlic) cover the top, and offer to the goat or forcefully put into the goats mouth until they realize it is tasty.


In emergency (non-regular) situations

16. Crushed finely and mixed with water to drench carefully
17. Crushed finely and mixed with juice (carrot, fruit) to drench carefully
18. Crushed finely and mixed with olive oil to drench carefully or feed from a spoon


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mix the gel from garlic gelcaps onto their oats.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I may feed too much garlic. I buy by the bag full whole bulbs at Walmart. Almost every other day I feed 15 goats a total of 4 bulbs crushed/chopped (I chop with a chopper) and pull any of the husky skin that may be left out and then I crush 2 hand full of animal crackers and mix the two together. When I feed, I feed often in pairs in separate pens the goat pellet/alfalfa mix with the 3 or 4 tablespoons of garlic animal cracker mix shook up good into feed. They normally eat every scraping piece of this mix up completely. If they do separate some of the garlic left overs, I leave it and feed the next morning feeding over the top of what’s in trough. I don’t feed garlic in the mornings, only in the evenings. I may feed every day for 4-5 days then start every other day. Does it help? My answer is yes, if it’s natural it helps. I too also use chemical wormers, but less now than I use to do. I’ll keep it up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good thread.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Very good thread.


Thank you, Pam!!


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

cristina-sorina said:


> I'll give it a try. I also had no idea it lost its benefits after being crushed for a longer period of time, very interesting!


Does feeding the clove do the same effect as if it is crushed. I mean the benefit it loses after 15 minutes when crushed, does it still release it in the goat when given whole clove form?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Why did you stop, I'm curious?


I quit because of the time it takes to crush it and get to the pasture to give it I had used 20-25 minutes after crushing. It was said that it loss it benefit so I saw no reason to keep it up. I work a day job and get off 30-45 minutes before dark in the fall/winter period, 15 minute drive home, 15 minutes to crush and cleanup, when I get to pasture it's about dark. If I could get them to eat it whole clove I would go back to it. I believe it helps.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TCOLVIN said:


> If I could get them to eat it whole clove I would go back to it. I believe it helps.


Whole is best, It can take time for them to get a taste for garlic. Just keep putting it out whole. Start with a handful of cloves and it may create a rush to eat it first sort of thing. Most mine love garlic, a few will eat sometimes..but offer like we do loose minerals. They seem to know when they need it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Some of the benefits go away, but not all! As long as it's not dried out yet, it still helps of course, A LOT!

And @happybleats I apologize but whole is NOT best! Whole works to preserve the enzymes best IF your goat is open to chewing it up. But if not, if it isn't chewed and crushed up well enough, the necessary enzymes are not released. This is why you can't "pill" garlic.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

TCOLVIN said:


> Does feeding the clove do the same effect as if it is crushed. I mean the benefit it loses after 15 minutes when crushed, does it still release it in the goat when given whole clove form?


Sure, if they chew it up well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> But if not, if it isn't chewed and crushed up well enough, the necessary enzymes are not released.


Oh I know it must be broke down to do best..I would assume the goats chew it. I guess some could swallow whole but I see chewing : ) Its been helpful here at least


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sure, if they chew it up well.


I have two that might take a whole clove but not all time. When they do they swallow it so fast that I'm sometimes afraid it may come out the other end and hit the ground. No chewing there! I liked adding it minced to the feed but time doesn't allow it in the winter months. I can't mince ahead of time you say, and when I do it when I have time on weekends, it's hard to mix into the feed so you can't tell who got it. There has to be a better way.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sure, if they chew it up well.


Wouldn't it get chewed when they bring it up in the cud?


----------



## Tom Colvin (Jun 10, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Wouldn't it get chewed when they bring it up in the cud?


Good question?????


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom Colvin said:


> Good question?????


Ok, this garlic thing has got me to wondering how to give the minced garlic. I really want to get in in my goats. Look for my thread.


----------



## Tiffany Hindman (Jan 7, 2020)

This is very helpful information. Going to have to go get me some garlic.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I figured it's about time we have a thread about this on here for people to reference. GARLIC: it's the hidden treasure of natural goat care.
> 
> I'm garlic's #1 fan, if you didn't realize that already. If you know me, you know I'm kind of the resident natural goat care enthusiast here! And while natural goat care has a broad spectrum of healers... Garlic is my "first responder" to any problem, even before I know what is wrong.
> 
> ...


WOW! I can't wait!!! Growing this, feeding it, and trying it on them! Think same benefits would apply to sheep? Thank you♥


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

odieclark said:


> WOW! I can't wait!!! Growing this, feeding it, and trying it on them! Think same benefits would apply to sheep? Thank you♥


Yes


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Wouldn't it get chewed when they bring it up in the cud?


Yes, but it's important for them to get those fresh oils of the garlic released as quickly as possible for potency.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome. The sheep will get it and the goats! I just hope it grows! Weird winter weather


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

odieclark said:


> Awesome. The sheep will get it and the goats! I just hope it grows! Weird winter weather


Like 60 degrees this weekend haha!! Yet 20 this week.


----------



## CHALA HASSAN SAID (Jun 5, 2020)

today I make something for crushing garlic for my goats


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Interesting article: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871198/

"Interestingly, garlic acts as a natural antibiotic but has no damaging effect on friendly bacterial flora.15 Antiparasitic effects of _A sativum_ have previously been confirmed against _Entamoeba_,17 _Cryptosporidium_,18 _Giardia_,19,20 _Eimeria_,21 _Spironucleus_,22 _Plasmodium_,23 _Leishmania_,8,24 _Trypanosoma_,25 _Trichomonas_,26 _Schistosoma_,27 _Hymenolepis_,19 _Angiostrongylus_,28 and _Trichuris_.28"


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Interesting article: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5871198/
> 
> "Interestingly, garlic acts as a natural antibiotic but has no damaging effect on friendly bacterial flora.15 Antiparasitic effects of _A sativum_ have previously been confirmed against _Entamoeba_,17 _Cryptosporidium_,18 _Giardia_,19,20 _Eimeria_,21 _Spironucleus_,22 _Plasmodium_,23 _Leishmania_,8,24 _Trypanosoma_,25 _Trichomonas_,26 _Schistosoma_,27 _Hymenolepis_,19 _Angiostrongylus_,28 and _Trichuris_.28"


wOW. All and more on garlic. So how much do you give them and how to convince them to eat the garlic?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

odieclark said:


> wOW. All and more on garlic. So how much do you give them and how to convince them to eat the garlic?


I give one clove daily for maintenance and up to 3-4 for treatment. I've given a lot more than that in a panic, lol, but I've only ever needed to go up to 3-4.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

odieclark said:


> wOW. All and more on garlic. So how much do you give them and how to convince them to eat the garlic?


Post #22 has a list on ways to feed it.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Post #22 has a list on ways to feed it.


oh quoting the post # is so helpful


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m going to start my goats on a garlic regimen. I’ll give the adults 1 clove a day. Do the kids get the same or do I lower it to a half a clove for them? 
Also, does garlic help with things that would cause a limp? Such as a sprain, pulled muscle, sore joints and so forth?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Garlic is an anti-inflammatory, so it certainly wouldn’t hurt.

If your cloves are small the kids can get the same!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Great! Thanks! I have a buckling that’s limping right now so I was wondering if it would help. 
How do you keep whole raw garlic? Is it ok to keep it in the fridge?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Did you make a thread about the limping? Could be injury, or M Worm, never know.

I buy them by the bulb, I leave them in a dry place on my counter.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, we started giving Jasmine a clove a day. She's a small Nigerian who's had a chronic cough since last winter.

I know. I know... We treated her for lungworm. No change. Some days she has a little congestion, but none most days. No dust in the hay. Maybe allergies?

Anyway, she's been getting vitamin C and Vetrx pretty much every day for over a month now. Just started the garlic this week. I wrote it on the calendar so we can see how long it takes to help...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Well, we started giving Jasmine a clove a day. She's a small Nigerian who's had a chronic cough since last winter.
> 
> I know. I know... We treated her for lungworm. No change. Some days she has a little congestion, but none most days. No dust in the hay. Maybe allergies?
> 
> Anyway, she's been getting vitamin C and Vetrx pretty much every day for over a month now. Just started the garlic this week. I wrote it on the calendar so we can see how long it takes to help...


I'd give as many as 4 cloves a day for at least 3 days and then continue on with at least 2.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

happybleats said:


> I feed my girls a simple 6:1 ratio of whole oats and BOSS. All milk taste yummy and girls maintain their figure. They also get alfalfa in form of chaffhaye.
> 
> I would test for mastitis. Just to rule it out. You can also send a sample of her milk in to be tested. We are blessed to have a lab just 15 minutes from us.
> Take her temp to see if she's fighting infection. Whens the last time she was coppered bolused? Is she staying hydrated? Hows her famancha? Have a fecal done to rule out parasite load. So many things can effect a goat which effects milk. Also make sure there isn't a weed she is enjoying





NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'd give as many as 4 cloves a day for at least 3 days and then continue on with at least 2.


GOtcha. Will do! We'll up it as soon as we get back from the goat show this weekend.


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I figured it's about time we have a thread about this on here for people to reference. GARLIC: it's the hidden treasure of natural goat care.
> 
> I'm garlic's #1 fan, if you didn't realize that already. If you know me, you know I'm kind of the resident natural goat care enthusiast here! And while natural goat care has a broad spectrum of healers... Garlic is my "first responder" to any problem, even before I know what is wrong.
> 
> ...


NigerianDwarfOwner707 I have kids that are about 8 weeks old and I want to start giving them some garlic. Is this ok? I was thinking 1/2 a clove of garlic, 1/4 teaspoon of slippery elm, 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon ginger and a bit of molasses and acv blended up and drenched into them.

One of them had paler than normal eyelids tonight so this is why I would like to do it, but want to make sure I’m doing it right as there so young.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

David13-5 said:


> NigerianDwarfOwner707 I have kids that are about 8 weeks old and I want to start giving them some garlic. Is this ok? I was thinking 1/2 a clove of garlic, 1/4 teaspoon of slippery elm, 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon ginger and a bit of molasses and acv blended up and drenched into them.
> 
> One of them had paler than normal eyelids tonight so this is why I would like to do it, but want to make sure I’m doing it right as there so young.



You can give them more, actually!

1/2 teaspoon of cayenne, cinnamon, slippery elm bark powder, and ginger (can be substituted for a slice of raw ginger the size of a quarter about 1/2 cm thick). Blend with 1 raw clove of garlic, molasses, apple cider vinegar, and enough water to drench.





Give 2-4 times daily. Feel free to cut doses in half and give more frequently if easier.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So my goats hated garlic at first. A month later, they think it’s a treat. I cut up about 5 or 6 cloves, cover it in the tummy tamer herbs/spices and mix with some ACV and put it in their bowls morning and night (at night it gets added to their feed and alfalfa pellets too). 

Is this too much garlic for 3 NDs who are 4 months old? Or, since they’re doing fine on it, can I keep up with this amount? They love their garlic and we are having a horrible parasite season this year and so far, this seems to be helping us get through this without much problem.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't know if this is helpful or not, and I haven't been able to test this theory on very many goats yet...just my own. But my theory is, that once a goat gets used to garlic, they will choose to eat it when they need it. I have noticed, in my herd, sometimes goats will scarf down the garlic, and other times, they don't want it at all. Unless I am treating a very sick goat, or one who isn't used to the flavor of garlic yet, I don't hide it. Just put it on top of their feed. Sometimes, it's gone, and sometimes it isn't..and I figure maybe they didn't need it that day.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s interesting. Mine always scarf it down and other than mixing some herbs and spices with it, I don’t hide it either. I cut it up in chunks and they dive for it. It’s actually really funny to watch them chew it all up. One side of the mouth to the other. Then dive back in for another piece. Maybe once they aren’t in as much need of it, I can back off the amount a bit. And they have shared food bowls so no one is forced to eat it. They just all really like it.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

@goathiker @toth boer goats 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I don't know if this is helpful or not, and I haven't been able to test this theory on very many goats yet...just my own. But my theory is, that once a goat gets used to garlic, they will choose to eat it when they need it. I have noticed, in my herd, sometimes goats will scarf down the garlic, and other times, they don't want it at all. Unless I am treating a very sick goat, or one who isn't used to the flavor of garlic yet, I don't hide it. Just put it on top of their feed. Sometimes, it's gone, and sometimes it isn't..and I figure maybe they didn't need it that day.


I have not observed this. Wouldn't it be nice though!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> So my goats hated garlic at first. A month later, they think it’s a treat. I cut up about 5 or 6 cloves, cover it in the tummy tamer herbs/spices and mix with some ACV and put it in their bowls morning and night (at night it gets added to their feed and alfalfa pellets too).
> 
> Is this too much garlic for 3 NDs who are 4 months old? Or, since they’re doing fine on it, can I keep up with this amount? They love their garlic and we are having a horrible parasite season this year and so far, this seems to be helping us get through this without much problem.


I don't think it's too much garlic but you definitely don't need to be giving that much.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I only give that much because they love it and to me it’s a nice healthy treat I can give them. Also, I get garlic pretty cheap so it’s no more than giving them unhealthy treats would be. As long as I’m not hurting then by giving it, I’ll just keep with it. I’m so glad they developed a taste for it. If you offer a Fig Newton in one hand and spiced garlic in the other, they go for the garlic and completely ignore the cookie.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> I only give that much because they love it and to me it’s a nice healthy treat I can give them. Also, I get garlic pretty cheap so it’s no more than giving them unhealthy treats would be. As long as I’m not hurting then by giving it, I’ll just keep with it. I’m so glad they developed a taste for it. If you offer a Fig Newton in one hand and spiced garlic in the other, they go for the garlic and completely ignore the cookie.


They know what's okay for them and what isn't, if they are wanting to eat that much then maybe their bodies need it!


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You can give them more, actually!
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon of cayenne, cinnamon, slippery elm bark powder, and ginger (can be substituted for a slice of raw ginger the size of a quarter about 1/2 cm thick). Blend with 1 raw clove of garlic, molasses, apple cider vinegar, and enough water to drench.
> 
> ...


Thank you

I will give this a go today


----------

